# Calling all Colorado Haunters



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey fellow colorado haunters,

ORBS (the orange & black socitey) (halloween group) is ready to resume our monthley meetings. Below you find some information regarding some of this years activitys.

*NEW! Grave yard field trips. We will visit local cemeterys, find haunted grave sites and maybe do some grave rubbings and photography*

*NEW! Location Change: Our new central meeting location will be at an awesome coffee house in the Fredrick/Dacona area. We were previously meeting at the Mojo Coffee house in Layfette*

*NEW! Prop Buliding. We will start this real soon. Hopfully we will get into make-n-takes as well*

*NEW! Prop Shopping. ORBS set aside a shopping day for halloween! *

*NEW! Movie nights-Drink nights. Hopfully this will work out too. We can catch the latest thriller that's out and share a fun night.*

*NEW! For October! Haunted House Limo Tours. (cheap discounts for large groups + a night of fun local pro- haunted houses.*

If any of this sounds fun for you please come out and join us. If you need any further details please PM me.


----------

